
Op-Ed Columnist - What’s Our Sputnik? - bitdiddle
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/17/opinion/17friedman.html?ref=opinion
======
billswift
Best lines:

They got rich digging inside themselves, unlocking their entrepreneurs, not
digging for oil. They took responsibility. They got rich by asking: "How do I
improve myself?" Not by declaring: "It’s all somebody else’s fault. Give me a
handout."

When I look at America from here, I worry. China is now our main economic
partner and competitor. Sure, China has big problems. Nevertheless, I hope
Americans see China’s rise as the 21st-century equivalent of Russia launching
the Sputnik satellite - a challenge to which we responded with a huge national
effort that revived our education, infrastructure and science and propelled us
for 50 years.

Well, what is our national project going to be? Racing China, chasing Al Qaeda
or parsing Harry? Of course, to a degree, we need to both race China and
confront Al Qaeda - but which will define us?

~~~
billswift
I am afraid it may be too late. Once people get used to whining, excuse
making, and mental laziness it can be nearly impossible to start acting
responsibly again. See my response to Bruce Schneier's latest column
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058448> also see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1056904>

